# Why not in India?



## RChandan (Apr 13, 2011)

Ignore the trains. I'm talking about the stations' design and the cleanliness. Can you list 5 reasons why such railway stations aren't in India yet? What could be the problems faced in building such elegant structures? And more importantly, in MAINTAINING them in their inception stages?

The stations in S. Korea (KTX lines) I've used are equally impressive. Will we ever have such stations all over the country?

*home.wangjianshuo.com/archives/2003/11/05/shanghai.maglev-head-in.station.jpg

*4rail.net/4rmedia/4rail_pics_2008/maglev_shanghai_m.jpg

*www.stay.com/images/venue/450/1/b920f0d8/shanghai-maglev.jpg

*www.chinaodysseytours.com/cotmanager/assets/images/news-images/shanghai-expo/shanghai-maglev-train.jpg

*img69.imageshack.us/img69/5906/shanghaimaglevtrainlong.jpg

*www.railway-technology.com/projects/shanghai-maglev/images/2-shaghai-maglev.jpg

Shanghai - Metro Bits - mic-ro.co(s)m


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

India = khudayi khudayi khudayi

aur fir fir udti huyi maati ki lau.

Another point is, the Indian mentality. I know people from good and well-to-do families who want to move abroad. They'll spit on roads and throw away chocolate-toffee-wrappers on the road. One did that right in front of me. He wouldn't have dared to do that if he was standing in some other country.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 13, 2011)

> Can you list 5 reasons why such railway stations aren't in India yet?


Why spend so much money on something where people will spit paan and saliva on every corner of the wall?


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

I must say that the Delhi Metro stations are very very well maintained if talking about desi standards.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

Delhi Metro is also pretty cheap. Are Indians willing to pay in order to maintain such standards? Say will you be willing to pay Rs.50 for a 5-6km public transport?


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 13, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Delhi Metro is also pretty cheap. Are Indians willing to pay in order to maintain such standards? Say will you be willing to pay Rs.50 for a 5-6km public transport?


So, we gotta pay Rs. 50 to people for not spitting or throw garbage wherever they want to?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

amitava82 said:


> So, we gotta pay Rs. 50 to people for not spitting or throw garbage wherever they want to?


Rs. 50 for the high quality road transport for every 6-7 km. And no one will spit or throw garbage in it. AC, fast transport every facility


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

Rs. 50 for 6-7km = Auto Rickshaw charge.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 13, 2011)

If we were under Hitler or British you could have seen this in India but then you would have lost your freedom!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

^ Hitler? Wtf? Is this a Wind up?

Godwin Law.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2011)

govt doesnt care to spend that much amount of money 
govt hence chooses value for money products too


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 14, 2011)

*CRAP and CORRUPTED Indian Government is the reason guys, you know it, just say it.*

We will never have any good things done here unless this corrupted Govt falls, that's clear as water. We are one of the very few countries like this.

PS- Forgot to say, one more reason is some Crap people of India who are so illiterate that they don't even know how to keep a country clean.


----------



## King-Of-Hearts (Apr 14, 2011)

Indians are not used to it.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 14, 2011)

it is the indian mentality.mere ek ke thukne se kuch jyada ganda nahi hoga.kya farak padta hai? and why blame the government?who are they?one of us.who elect them?we.who dont follow rules?we.who spit?we.who dont clean it?we.aalsi kaun?janta. aur aakhir me aalsi janta ki banaayi gayi aalsi sarkaar.because we are the sarkaar.it is always some area's most notorious "dada" as its representative.and who elects him?.......
first ask yourself before asking others,why not in India?


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 14, 2011)

^^kudos coolgame 

Illiteracy is a major problem here. People are not aware what is the standard way of living. But then they have other priorities in life such as to feed themselves.

I agree that some well to do and educated people also damage national beauty, but again all the negative comments above aren't helping either. I just wish all those who always complain about India can be legally migrated/settled to any country of their choice.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 14, 2011)

look at our population.Mumbai has more population than the whole of Australia.it is a hell lot more difficult to control  people.moreover,religion discrimination,caste,narrow mindedness prevail in India.give it time.In Mumbai the skywalk construction has been given a big push by the government.yet at many places,hawkers who have been selling their goods by encroaching on the roads on which the skywalks are to be built,refuse to relocate and keep comming back because for them, their hungry children matter more than development of the city and it is fair enough.we are living in an overcrowded country.we should be atleast be patient enough because we are not the US/Australia who have large landscape at the disposal of a few.


----------



## RChandan (Apr 14, 2011)

China has a population problem too. It has low and middle classes just like us, and not everyone is a white collar worker there. So what makes them tick so well when it comes to things like these - civilian technologies and engineering, manufacturing?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2011)

communism FTW

really
communism is the only solution if WE the people dont understand the importance of our rights and duties


----------



## Garbage (Apr 14, 2011)

Its true that people don't understand the importance of the things they have. Democracy is one of them. People will understand the importance of democracy once they will have to live with communism.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 14, 2011)

They can't do this without increasing the charges. And many People in India cannot afford higher charges. Of course, we love to see stations/trains like that. But, we will hit the roads again protesting the second after they increase the prices. Most of the People are happy with lower prices than prettier stations and trains.

And of course,we cannot completely blame the government. How many of us feel responsible keeping the station clean! We might not have stations like that, but if we follow some decency we will have much much cleaner stations than what we have now. And what I strongly feel is, first we don't need stations and trains like that.. We need is stations where there is no poop on station's track itself.

Right now, we can get off, with less than 1$ for 100kms in Indian trains. Compare that 1$ price to other countries. It will be easily 10-20 times higher.

P.S: No offense to any one.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 14, 2011)

@vamsi_krishna: completely agree mate 



RChandan said:


> China has a population problem too. It has low and middle classes just like us, and not everyone is a white collar worker there. So what makes them tick so well when it comes to things like these - civilian technologies and engineering, manufacturing?



China is a communist country. People there do not enjoy freedom as we do. If you produce more than one children in China, you are fined. They still have barbaric laws in which they give death sentences to people involved in corruption, punishment is fine, but do these people really deserve death sentence? They curb freedom of speech everywhere. Even the search results and internet content is heavily filtered/moderated!

"Most" of the people in China do not have the power to innovate or think independently because of years of communist rule which has changed their mindset. They all need to be told what needs to be done. School children are made to take oath supporting communism.

If you think there are really intelligent people in China, I disagree. IMO It is a giant factory which keep churning out cheap goods which is the main reason of their progress.


Just for the sake of controlling corruption and have polished railway stations we cannot lose our freedom. There are different ways to bring the change initiated by a change in ourselves.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 14, 2011)

Piyush said:


> communism FTW
> 
> really
> communism is the only solution if WE the people dont understand the importance of our rights and duties



North Korea is communist, South Korea isn't just saying.


RChandan said:


> China has a population problem too. It has low and middle classes just like us, and not everyone is a white collar worker there. So what makes them tick so well when it comes to things like these - civilian technologies and engineering, manufacturing?



Regarding China they have great infrastructure in big cities just to show the world. It isn't that much all round developed as those big cities seem to show it. Do we really know how well they are managed outside of the big cities?
And Population Density in China is much lower than India's.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 14, 2011)

@ Liverpool Fan : Actually I was being sarcastic. I think you must have noticed that.

Well anyways, This is a problem of Democracy.


----------



## RChandan (Apr 14, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> China is a communist country. People there do not enjoy freedom as we do. If you produce more than one children in China, you are fined. They still have barbaric laws in which they give death sentences to people involved in corruption, punishment is fine, but do these people really deserve death sentence? They curb freedom of speech everywhere. Even the search results and internet content is heavily filtered/moderated!



And yet the government is furiously focused on improving the quality of civilian life and making it a world class country that rivals the west in every way. You make it sound like the Chinese are prisoners who are ritually tortured every day. So, with all our freedom and expertise, do we have a city like Beijing or Shanghai or Shenzhen yet? What went wrong with the whole freedom approach? Everyone started spitting, pissing and shi.tting all over? I have been working with Chinese and S. Korean folks for some 8 years now, and things aren't really as bad as they are reputed to be. And why is the one child restriction viewed so negatively? when population control is their main concern? Did you also know that in China you can have a second child if the first has birth defects or medical problems, without a fine being levied? Very weak arguments in my opinion. In fact the one child policy is something which India needs just as badly as well. All of you speak of an overcrowded country with resource problems, and then frown at China's one child policy. Ironic.




gagan007 said:


> "Most" of the people in China do not have the power to innovate or think independently because of years of communist rule which has changed their mindset. They all need to be told what needs to be done. School children are made to take oath supporting communism.



Does that explain their "home built" Maglev system, constructed without the help of a single foreign entity? What about their weapons and ICBMS? The DF-4's and gang - purely indigenous too. Even their JL fighters!

What about the TSMC wafers being done in Taiwan? Taiwan? Out of all places? I'm surprised it couldn't be done in Haryana! Why? Because our government cannot guarantee continuous power! Hooray!

I'm also shocked that Apple, and many other fortune 500 companies have their "low quality" manufacturing done in China, and not some place in India. What an anomaly!

What about us? Our weapons and Russia, rings a bell? Our jets? All imported technology. And why is our government busy gathering quotes from the US and Japan for the prospect Maglev system from Delhi to Mumbai? What happened? Our stunning innovators and democracy bred population is enjoying the IPL? C'mon, what is it (technologically and intellectually speaking) that prevents us from doing an indigenous Maglev, Jets, Weapons et al? Why do we always need foreign involvement at some level?



gagan007 said:


> If you think there are really intelligent people in China, I disagree. IMO It is a giant factory which keep churning out cheap goods which is the main reason of their progress.



Really? They've beaten us hollow at the Maths Olympiads: International Mathematical Olympiad I know what you are going to say: "We Indians couldn
't care a hoot about IMO, it doesn't prove anything". I know, right.

They've torn the charts apart at TopCoder (see for yourself): You'll probably say: "We Indians couldn't care about that, doesn't prove anything". So true.

They're regularly the best answerers at Math Overflow, to some of the most insane problems I've encountered (Ring Theory, Abstract Algebra and the likes). Chances are 5 of the hottest questions at Math Overflow have been answered by a Chinese right now, as I type this.

The world's rubiks cube champion and some of the fastest solvers (normal and blindfolded) have been from China until recently. (Now Australian).

I could go on, but hopefully I've proved you wrong. Chinese not intelligent? What exactly do you form these opinions out of? Deluded nationalism?




gagan007 said:


> Just for the sake of controlling corruption and have polished railway stations we cannot lose our freedom. There are different ways to bring the change initiated by a change in ourselves.



The issue is not with freedom. Don't be deluded into thinking that our freedom has done any good of considerable commendation. I don't support communism alright, but at the same time, this freedom thing people blabber about: It's allowed this country to turn into a toxic dump from shi.t from various regional ethnicities.

And technological advancement and innovation does not always come at the expense of freedom, although the government sometimes needs to adopt an iron hand approach and increase prices to improve civilian life.

I have worked hard to raise my standard of living to the top tier population of this country, and I have the right to demand the same quality of life that I lived in South Korea, Finland and elsewhere. But my government caters to the majority, which is the poor, and that's an indirect way of telling me that I'm not entitled to a better quality of life, even though I'm financially entitled to it.

So it's a take it of leave it situation. I wonder how nationalistically wrong it would be if I settled elsewhere permanently because I'm not on my own government's priority list?


----------



## Garbage (Apr 14, 2011)

I would recommend reading Nandan M. Nilekani's book - "Imagining India" which talks about why India has become what it is today.

[offtopic]
I really wish I could give reputations to each of you for expressing your thoughts. Very nice to read.
[/offtopic]


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2011)

RChandan said:


> China has a population problem too. It has low and middle classes just like us, and not everyone is a white collar worker there. So what makes them tick so well when it comes to things like these - civilian technologies and engineering, manufacturing?



I guess Slugger can better answer this question of yours.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 14, 2011)

RChandan said:


> . And why is the one child restriction viewed so negatively? when population control is their main concern? Did you also know that in China you can have a second child if the first has birth defects or medical problems, without a fine being levied? Very weak arguments in my opinion. In fact the one child policy is something which India needs just as badly as well. All of you speak of an overcrowded country with resource problems, and then frown at China's one child policy. Ironic.


Their skewed up sex ratio suggests otherwise. Indians are far worse in being selective to sons and you should realise the implications of one child policy here.



> The issue is not with freedom. Don't be deluded into thinking that our freedom has done any good of considerable commendation. I don't support communism alright, but at the same time, this freedom thing people blabber about: It's allowed this country to turn into a toxic dump from shi.t from various regional ethnicities.


Actually the lack of freedom in terms of social, and religious restrictions and their political game is one of the major issues here. We may be a Democratic country, but people here are not exactly free, with various social issues. Secondly the majority of the population cannot exploit their freedom here, and in fact get exploited by the very same freedom they have. Our freedom is a myth.

I agree most with rest of your post though.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2011)

RChandan said:


> So it's a take it of leave it situation. I wonder how nationalistically wrong it would be if I settled elsewhere permanently because I'm not on my own government's priority list?



No one is holding you here. Do what you think is good for you.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 14, 2011)

@RChandan: IMO results matter to me. If it shows that Chinese students are toppers there then it is good but I will still abide by what I have said. I have not been to the schools there but I have seen videos and read articles about it. They feed not love for their country but they make them believe that communism is the only way to live.

I am not a nationalist but I love my country, there's a difference.

About the weapons, although I could find only one link at this moment (got no idea about Maglev though so I take your word for now).
China's Guochanhua (Reverse Engineering)
But there are many sources which state that Chinese armory is full with reverse engineered weapons. I hope you are aware that this is not an end but the list goes on.

I have seen enough documentaries on the state of "workers" who live in Beijing, Shanghai and Shenzen. It is pathetic and not much different than people living in slums in our cities.

I am not ready to embrace such advancement at the cost of my freedom.


Edit: And yeah, I have 7 years of work experience in which I am dealing with people from China, Philippines, South America and few other places. All these are employees of a big multinational but still when it comes to Chinese they always need to be told what needs to be done. I have, although, experienced that once they are "told" to do some task they would do it with perfection.


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2011)

Government, People & their mentality and Education System.

and arm-chair attitude.


----------



## meh (Apr 14, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> If we were under Hitler or British you could have seen this in India but then you would have lost your freedom!



If we were still under British control only the whites would have the previlage to enjoy these comforts while still us indians are treated as slaves and called as barbaric people with a barbaric culture.....remember the westerners are the ones brought Indian people to these uneducated poor condition in the attempt the wipe out our culture and bring Christianity to our country.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 14, 2011)

^^dude, give him a break. He was just being sarcastic, not serious


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2011)

meh said:


> If we were still under British control only the whites would have the previlage to enjoy these comforts while still us indians are treated as slaves and called as barbaric people with a barbaric culture.....remember the westerners are the ones brought Indian people to these uneducated poor condition in the attempt the wipe out our culture and bring Christianity to our country.


No idea from where "Christianity" came into discussion. Time to drink water. meh.


----------



## meh (Apr 14, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> ^^dude, give him a break. He was just being sarcastic, not serious



just want to state my point on how indians became like this....no use in blaming political system or mentality of the people.there far more to be done to improve our condition in this country.



ico said:


> No idea from where "Christianity" came into discussion. Time to drink water. meh.



maybe you should learn some history?


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2011)

missing the point.


----------



## meh (Apr 14, 2011)

ico said:


> missing the point.



which is?


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2011)

meh said:


> which is?


The Conqueror was being sarcastic.


----------



## meh (Apr 14, 2011)

ico said:


> The Conqueror was being sarcastic.



i understand that...


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2011)

Coming back to what you posted, as far as Britishers ruling us is concerned, it was again down to our mentality and our false acceptance of them being superior.


----------



## meh (Apr 14, 2011)

ico said:


> Coming back to what you posted, as far as Britishers ruling us is concerned, it was again down to our mentality and our false acceptance of them being superior.



They forced that mentality on us and new generation of indians grew up with these idea without knowing where these ideas came from...


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2011)

meh said:


> They forced that mentality on us and new generation of indians grew up with these idea without knowing where these ideas came from...


And this effect will take another 50 years to ward off.

I wrote a lot of things in the Cricket WC thread about us being flawed at the three levels related to Sport - government, people and media.

Same is the case with our education system.

Lack of good colleges, lack of research facilities and research not being promoted.

Then we all can read posts of people cracking jokes about their CS professors in the particular thread of this forum. If you'll ask those people to replace the job of their teacher, they won't be ready to do that. Why? Social mentality. I've talked about this with a lot of my friends, they'll never take the profession of teaching as they say. But will still giggle on their teachers' incompetence.

Another example you can take is about Nuclear power. Now Japan is facing troubles with their reactors and some Indian people go like..."agar japan ka ye haal huya..toh humaara kya hoga!!" Surely we have to learn a lesson, but deeming ourselves inferior is not the way to go.


----------



## meh (Apr 14, 2011)

ico said:


> And this effect will take another 50 years to ward off.
> 
> I wrote a lot of things in the Cricket WC thread about us being flawed at the three levels related to Sport - government, people and media.
> 
> ...



I always liked your thought process gagan


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2011)

now how do you know my name?


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2011)

meh said:


> I always liked your thought process gagan



lol

I heard they are creating some sci fi city near bengaluru. Good to see the future...brb.


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree with most parts of your post, but you need to do your home work before talking on the following points: 


RChandan said:


> What about their weapons and ICBMS?





RChandan said:


> What about us? Our weapons and Russia, rings a bell? Our jets? All imported technology. .... C'mon, what is it (technologically and intellectually speaking) that prevents us from doing an indigenous .... Jets, Weapons et al? Why do we always need foreign involvement at some level?


And honestly speaking, we've got better quality of planes in the Air Force compared to the Chinese. Our Sukhoi Su-30MKI can kick PLAAF's arse.  So can our ICBMs and missiles and they are 'ingeniously' developed.  BrahMos has been developed jointly with Russia though.

Heck, you'll be surprised to know that the Japanese are also producing American licensed fighter planes just like HAL produces Russian licensed planes.

For the lulz:
[youtube]yBjggJgiEP8[/youtube] Original news on Chinese TV
Chinese J-10 demo  

PS: My uncle buys arms for the country at the moment.



RChandan said:


> What about the TSMC wafers being done in Taiwan? Taiwan? Out of all places?


I'll agree with this. India lacks a semi-conductor company bigtime. Something about which I crib every day while talking to my friends. The government needs to be aggressive in terms of economic growth.


----------



## Krow (Apr 15, 2011)

We do have such stations here in Chennai.

*chennaicity.blog.co.in/files/2008/09/tirumailai_mrts_station_chennai_madras.jpg
*i15.photobucket.com/albums/a389/slakhs/DSCN1948.jpg


But nowadays they are really dirty, are maintained very badly and of course are a complete mess in the monsoons.



Piyush said:


> communism FTW
> 
> really
> communism is the only solution if WE the people dont understand the importance of our rights and duties



Errr... how?  Name one nation that has successfully implemented communism. AFAIK, all those who tried have either become dictatorial regimes or switched to democracy. Communism is no solution. It is best for intellectuals who have nothing better to do than dream of utopia.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 15, 2011)

@Krow, so true man. I wish I could rep you for that post of yours 

Naah I am kidding 

When I came to bangalore, I saw Cross and Main format in organizing colonies.I mean its is like a mesh/matrix in which one set of parallel lines are mains and other set is cross. My younger bro studies in Singapore and he told me that same for at exists there also.

I was surprised to know that Singapore was planned keeping B'lore as model city. I do not have any evidence but an old retired armyman uncle living across the street told me this.

It is another thing that traffic in this city is a mess, all because of people like me flooding  it day by day. Government should encourage companies to setup in different cities rather than concentrating in one city alone.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2011)

Krow said:


> Errr... how?  Name one nation that has successfully implemented communism. AFAIK, all those who tried have either become dictatorial regimes or switched to democracy. Communism is no solution. It is best for intellectuals who have nothing better to do than dream of utopia.



err...russia, china....and yes no other country in my list as for now


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> It is another thing that traffic in this city is a mess, all because of people like me flooding  it day by day. Government should encourage companies to setup in different cities rather than concentrating in one city alone.


What government should give is 10x better public transport so that people don't have to rely on their own personal transport. In addition to this, the government should also put restriction on "one man-one car" driving in cities. All you need is 15 Tata Safaris with 1 man each to cause a traffic jam. Petrol is already touching 60 now. Lastly, get rid of car credit/loans. Too many cars already.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 15, 2011)

Krow said:


> We do have such stations here in Chennai.
> 
> *chennaicity.blog.co.in/files/2008/09/tirumailai_mrts_station_chennai_madras.jpg
> *i15.photobucket.com/albums/a389/slakhs/DSCN1948.jpg
> ...



Delhi Metro is 10x better and is still well maintained. It's not quite as glamarous as Japanese/Korean counterparts but still pretty good, particularly for the price communters pay. Only problem is overcrowding but Delhi is an overpopulated City in itself.




> Errr... how?  Name one nation that has successfully implemented communism. AFAIK, all those who tried have either become dictatorial regimes or switched to democracy. Communism is no solution. It is best for intellectuals who have nothing better to do than dream of utopia.



Precisely put.



Piyush said:


> err...russia, china....and yes no other country in my list as for now


You mean Soviets? I am not sure they were exactly successful but whatever.


----------



## SlashDK (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you people know what India needs? According to me a democratic dictatorship with rahul gandhi as dictator for 8 years.  I know its not democratic or patriotic but its one of the best solutions to put all corrupt politicians, netas, babus and gundas in jail  and improve india.


----------



## Krow (Apr 16, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> It is another thing that traffic in this city is a mess, all because of people like me flooding  it day by day. Government should encourage companies to setup in different cities rather than concentrating in one city alone.


I don't agree. The government should encourage people to use public transport. That is a better solution to curb traffic imho.



Piyush said:


> err...russia, china....and yes no other country in my list as for now


Russia was one of the most oppressive dictatorial regimes in the Soviet era. No, it wasn't even successful in implementing socialism, forget communism. No one has a voice (freedom of speech) in China even today. How is that a successful communist state? All people are supposed to be equal, but as George Orwell put it: 





> Some people are more equal than others


 Piyush, I really recommend that you read Geroge Orwell's Animal Farm. It is a small (~100 pages) book, but a must read for anyone to understand what happened in Soviet Russia, during the so-called communist era. Oh yeah, it is fiction, so easy to read as well.



ico said:


> What government should give is 10x better public transport so that people don't have to rely on their own personal transport. In addition to this, the government should also put restriction on "one man-one car" driving in cities. All you need is 15 Tata Safaris with 1 man each to cause a traffic jam. Petrol is already touching 60 now. Lastly, get rid of car credit/loans. Too many cars already.


Petrol has crossed 60. ~Rs 65/litre here in Chennai. I agree with you. What we need is an encouragement for public transport. Not sure how that can be achieved though. 


Liverpool_fan said:


> Delhi Metro is 10x better and is still well maintained. It's not quite as glamarous as Japanese/Korean counterparts but still pretty good, particularly for the price communters pay. Only problem is overcrowding but Delhi is an overpopulated City in itself.


Mumbai locals are the best in terms of efficiency. Delhi Metro is the best in terms of maintenance of stations and crowd control. The Metro is a lifesaver for the city. Really great initiative.



Cybertonic said:


> Do you people know what India needs? According to me a democratic dictatorship with rahul gandhi as dictator for 8 years.  I know its not democratic or patriotic but its one of the best solutions to put all corrupt politicians, netas, babus and gundas in jail  and improve india.


I don't know what India needs, but it certainly does not need a dictatorship. We have so many dictatorial neighbour countries where the people are in absolute turmoil. Look at Myanmar, China, Pakistan (psuedo-military rule) and until recently, Bangladesh. All suffered heavily under a dictatorship. More than anything else, I'd be very worried if any Gandhi becomes a dictator. Indira Gandhi was a dictator during the emergency from 1975-77 and we all know we don't want that to happen again. It is an established fact that corruption as we see it in India today was given a chance to grow under the Indira Gandhi regime. Most of her cabinet was extremely corrupt.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2011)

Source: China and India: Ancient Civilizations, Rising Powers, Giant Societies, and Contrasting Models of Development: A History Institute for Teachers - FPRI


----------



## R2K (Apr 25, 2011)

^^
wow..really.. wTH did that celebrity abt China then?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 26, 2011)

atulhost said:


> I reminded a good quote by a International celebrity about India "India is an interesting country which can not provide two time food to poor Indian people and still thinks about launching new satellite"



This. THIS!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 26, 2011)

atulhost said:


> I reminded a good quote by a International celebrity about India "India is an interesting country which can not provide two time food to poor Indian people and still thinks about launching new satellite"



That "celebrity" can squarely p1ss off. Just because we have problems like poverty, etc. does that mean we should be technologically behind, behind in every respect as these so called "1st world" idiots desire us to be?
Can't believe an Indian has quoted this and called a quote like this "Good". Sheesh! Why are you sitting in front of a computer then? Get out of the computer, sell your house and remain "equals" to rest of the population. Why go to restaurants while millions of people are starving? Why spend living in luxury hotels, sleep in streets since millions of poor people end up sleeping in the foot path.


----------



## R2K (Apr 26, 2011)

^^
absolutely...


----------



## Faun (Apr 26, 2011)

atulhost said:


> I reminded a good quote by a International celebrity about India "India is an interesting country which can not provide two time food to poor Indian people and still thinks about launching new satellite"



Consider the jobs created due to these satellite endeavors and the revenue. ISRO is one respectable organization for me.


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 26, 2011)

atulhost said:


> I reminded a good quote by a International celebrity about India "India is an interesting country which can not provide two time food to poor Indian people and still thinks about launching new satellite"



Reminds me about those fagg0ts who were against computer because one computer can do 10 people's work.


----------



## SlashDK (Apr 30, 2011)

Krow said:


> I don't know what India needs, but it certainly does not need a dictatorship. We have so many dictatorial neighbour countries where the people are in absolute turmoil. Look at Myanmar, China, Pakistan (psuedo-military rule) and until recently, Bangladesh. All suffered heavily under a dictatorship. More than anything else, I'd be very worried if any Gandhi becomes a dictator. Indira Gandhi was a dictator during the emergency from 1975-77 and we all know we don't want that to happen again. It is an established fact that corruption as we see it in India today was given a chance to grow under the Indira Gandhi regime. Most of her cabinet was extremely corrupt.



Well perhaps i went a bit too far saying we needed a dictatorship. No party in India is _Doodh ki Dhuli_ but the congress and BJP are still better. The coalations make the condition of corruption even worse. If Rahul Gandhi was put forward as a candidate for PM, there's a really good chance that congress won't need a coalation. And as for the emergency, it was bad but its already happened and we can't change it.


----------

